# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Αλλαγή Μεγαφώνων από Soundbar Creative Stage 2.1 - Tweeter - Αναζήτηση ανταλλακτικών

## Glacialman

Καλημέρα σας! 

Ψάχνω για ανταλλακτικά των παρακάτω μεγαφώνων. Αφορμή για την αντικατάσταση είναι ότι το ένα μεγάφωνο εγκατέλειψε επειδή κόπηκε το σύρμα που συνδέει την κόκκινη πλακέτα του ηχείου με το εσωτερικό πηνίο. Επίσης η ποιότητά τους είναι τραγική, λογικό για ένα soundbar κάτω του 100ευρου. Επομένως ψάχνω για ένα ζεύγος υψηλότερης ποιότητας στις ίδιες διαστάσεις και χαρακτηριστικά. Είναι 8Ω 20W περισσότερα στα specs του κατασκευαστή. https://en.creative.com/p/speakers/creative-stage



Εαν δε θέλετε να κάνετε διαφήμιση σε κατάστημα μπορείτε να στείλετε και PM άλλα θα το προτιμούσα εδώ για να το δει και κάποιος με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## p270

ποια πλευρα κοπηκε προς το κοκκινο καλωδιο η προς το γουφερ ;

----------


## Glacialman

> ποια πλευρα κοπηκε προς το κοκκινο καλωδιο η προς το γουφερ ;



Στη μεσαία φωτό από το PCB προς το πηνίο το μπλεντάζ εκεί που βάζουν μαύρη κόλλα. Το επισκέυασα πρόχειρα άλλα θέλω να τα αντικαταστήσω και τα δυο. Η ποιόητητα κατασκευής των μεγαφώνων είναι άθλια.

----------


## p270

Δύσκολα θα βρεις κάτι καλό ,ξέρεις στις πόσες ιντζες είναι αυτά; 
Πάρε ένα μαζί σου και πήγαινε μια βόλτα σε μαγαζιά να δεις τι υπαρχει

----------

